# Noranda Income Fund



## Tourist9394 (Jun 11, 2015)

Had been watching this stock for years, stock price dropped from 5 to 1.80 last December. I managed to pick some up at 2.70 this April. Dividend is about 15%, management is backed by Glencore. What are your thoughts?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought a thousand at $2.50 as a total speculation. If it got to $5 again, I would likely get out, but meanwhile the dividends seem fine. I am not looking to acquire more though.

I do believe the core business is sound, and the book value exceeds the current price. If they announce a new lucrative contract, the price will rebound. If they go private you'll likely get at least $5. The downside possibility is that they get locked into a crappy contract going forward that dries up the profitability and dividends. Just my opinion/guesswork.


----------



## oob (Apr 4, 2011)

Glencore's tried to buy this before at a higher price.
They still need the processing capacity


----------

